# Am I eligible for luggage allowance?



## bobby (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I have been following this site and found this is good source of useful information. 

I am migrating to Australia from India on my PR in the mid of March. I am going to get a one way ticket. I would like to know if I am eligible for extra luggage allowance offered by Airlines. Thing is that I've made initial entry on a two way ticket and it was a 10 day trip. 

I am considering Malaysian / Thai airlines for travel as currently they have great deals.Have spoken with the respective airline local representatives but I am getting negative answer. 

I am still optimistic regarding this. Appreciate any suggestions.

Thank you very much.

Bobby


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It is up to the airlines and how they view you having made an initial entry and so you can only see what may be on offer from the different airlines.


----------



## bobby (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the response Wanderer.


----------

